
Payless Opened Fake Luxury Store to See How Much People Would Pay for $20 Shoes - bilifuduo
https://www.adweek.com/brand-marketing/payless-opened-a-fake-luxury-store-palessi-to-see-how-much-people-would-pay-for-20-shoes/
======
GFischer
Paywalled. An interesting exercise in how much value branding adds though.

